# Introductions.



## god

Interesting community you have here.
Hello, my name is Andrew.

I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

god huh?

Have fun.


----------



## Coyote

Yikes...yet another diety?

Welcome aboard Andrew


----------



## Moonglow

Hello and welcome to Troubleville.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Oh Lord won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz?


----------



## Coyote

My friends all drive Porsches, I must make amends...


----------



## Pop23

I knew someday I'd find you!

Rep this guy or be damned to hell!


----------



## TheOldSchool

[YOUTUBE]B4CRkpBGQzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amelia

god said:


> Interesting community you have here.
> Hello, my name is Andrew.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all.






Hi Andy.  Welcome.  I already knew who you were.  



> When Forest Gump died, he stood in front of St. Peter at the Pearly Gates. St. Peter said, "Welcome, Forest. We've heard a lot about you." He continued, "Unfortunately, it's getting pretty crowded up here and we find that we now have to give people an entrance examination before we let them in."
> 
> "Okay," said Forest. "I hope it's not too hard. I've already been through a test. My momma used to say, 'Life is like a final exam. It's hard.' "
> 
> "Yes, Forest, I know. But this test is only three questions. Here they are."
> 
> 1) Which two days of the week begin with the letter 'T'?"
> 
> 2) How many seconds are in a year?
> 
> 3) What is God's first name?
> 
> "Well, sir," said Forest, "The first one is easy. Which two days of the week begin with the letter 'T'? Today and Tomorrow."
> 
> St. Peter looked surprised and said, "Well, that wasn't the answer I was looking for, but you have a point. I give you credit for that answer."
> 
> "The next question," said Forest, "How many seconds are in a year? Twelve."
> 
> "Twelve?" said St. Peter, surprised and confused.
> 
> "Yes, sir. January 2nd, February 2nd, March 2nd "
> 
> St. Peter interrupted him. "I see what you mean. I'll have to give you credit for that one, too."
> 
> "And the last question," said Forest, "What is God's first name? It's Andy."
> 
> "Andy?" said St. Peter, in shock. "How did you come up with 'Andy'?"
> 
> "I learned it in church. We used to sing about it." Forest broke into song, "Andy walks with me, Andy talks with me, Andy tells me I am His own."
> 
> St. Peter opened the gate to heaven and said, "Run, Forest, Run!"


----------



## Mr. H.

Hi welcome.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Worked hard all my lifetime no help from my friends
Oh Lord won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz?

And a night on the town?


----------



## god

Wolfsister77 said:


> god huh?
> 
> Have fun.






Coyote said:


> Yikes...yet another diety?
> 
> Welcome aboard Andrew


... another...Don't tell me that Hathor beat me 
:facepalm:



Moonglow said:


> Hello and welcome to Troubleville.


good to be here



Bloodrock44 said:


> Oh Lord won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz?


I wouldnt buy you anything that I, myself, wouldn't drive D:
no, i know what you really want.
keep an eye on your drive way for a 1969 dodge charger.




Coyote said:


> My friends all drive Porsches, I must make amends...


D:
i don't remember requisitioning any holy gifts in the form of porsches... must have been alah...



Pop23 said:


> I knew someday I'd find you!
> 
> Rep this guy or be damned to hell!



AMEN



TheOldSchool said:


> [YOUTUBE]B4CRkpBGQzU[/YOUTUBE]



XD


Amelia said:


> god said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting community you have here.
> Hello, my name is Andrew.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy.  Welcome.  I already knew who you were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Forest Gump died, he stood in front of St. Peter at the Pearly Gates. St. Peter said, "Welcome, Forest. We've heard a lot about you." He continued, "Unfortunately, it's getting pretty crowded up here and we find that we now have to give people an entrance examination before we let them in."
> 
> "Okay," said Forest. "I hope it's not too hard. I've already been through a test. My momma used to say, 'Life is like a final exam. It's hard.' "
> 
> "Yes, Forest, I know. But this test is only three questions. Here they are."
> 
> 1) Which two days of the week begin with the letter 'T'?"
> 
> 2) How many seconds are in a year?
> 
> 3) What is God's first name?
> 
> "Well, sir," said Forest, "The first one is easy. Which two days of the week begin with the letter 'T'? Today and Tomorrow."
> 
> St. Peter looked surprised and said, "Well, that wasn't the answer I was looking for, but you have a point. I give you credit for that answer."
> 
> "The next question," said Forest, "How many seconds are in a year? Twelve."
> 
> "Twelve?" said St. Peter, surprised and confused.
> 
> "Yes, sir. January 2nd, February 2nd, March 2nd "
> 
> St. Peter interrupted him. "I see what you mean. I'll have to give you credit for that one, too."
> 
> "And the last question," said Forest, "What is God's first name? It's Andy."
> 
> "Andy?" said St. Peter, in shock. "How did you come up with 'Andy'?"
> 
> "I learned it in church. We used to sing about it." Forest broke into song, "Andy walks with me, Andy talks with me, Andy tells me I am His own."
> 
> St. Peter opened the gate to heaven and said, "Run, Forest, Run!"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

hahahahaha 
thanks for that.


Mr. H. said:


> Hi welcome.


thanks, good to meet you.


----------



## Ropey

god said:


> Interesting community you have here.
> Hello, my name is Andrew.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all.



Welcome god. 

I stopped counting gods after Antiochus. 

Still, you're the first one who picked that nic on these shores... that says something.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

hi Andrew - 

Please tell me the word isn't your son!  Then we'll be good to go. 

-Jeri


----------



## Ropey

Jeremiah said:


> hi Andrew -
> 
> Please tell me the word isn't your son! * Then we'll be good to go. *
> 
> -Jeri



This could be the second coming.


----------



## freedombecki

Pop23 said:


> I knew someday I'd find you!
> 
> Rep this guy or be damned to hell!


 Nope. He hasta post 10 times or it still doesn't count. 

Welcome to USMB, Andrew. Hope you enjoy the boards.

If you're really, really, really nice to the moderators and staff, they might even let you change your moniker ... unless you're the sock of... well, never mind. Welcome!


----------



## freedombecki

Ropey said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Andrew -
> 
> Please tell me the word isn't your son! *Then we'll be good to go. *
> 
> -Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be the second coming.
Click to expand...

 Didn't someone try to name their kid "god" recently and the state they lived in refused to allow it? I read a blurb somewhere...


----------



## Connery

god said:


> Interesting community you have here.
> Hello, my name is Andrew.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all.



You clearly have a healthy self image...Welcome!!!!

BTW did you bring the kool-aid?....


----------



## BDBoop

freedombecki said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Andrew -
> 
> Please tell me the word isn't your son! *Then we'll be good to go. *
> 
> -Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be the second coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't someone try to name their kid "god" recently and the state they lived in refused to allow it? I read a blurb somewhere...
Click to expand...


"Messiah."


----------



## Bloodrock44

Jaysus H. Christ...Superstar!


----------



## PixieStix

Coyote said:


> Yikes...yet another diety?
> 
> Welcome aboard Andrew



We are all little deities,  it's the Big guy that is watching all this and shaking His head


----------



## PixieStix

Connery said:


> god said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting community you have here.
> Hello, my name is Andrew.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have a healthy self image...Welcome!!!!
> 
> BTW did you bring the kool-aid?....
Click to expand...


At least he used a little g.....


----------



## Smilebong

PixieStix said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting community you have here.
> Hello, my name is Andrew.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have a healthy self image...Welcome!!!!
> 
> BTW did you bring the kool-aid?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least he used a little g.....
Click to expand...


I can take a lot of stuff, but this is too much for me.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

good point!  ( reply to Pixie Stix )


----------



## PixieStix

Jeremiah said:


> good point!  ( reply to Pixie Stix )


If he had used a capital G, I would  be upset, but it is the user that needs to answer for his choices.


----------



## Connery

PixieStix said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting community you have here.
> Hello, my name is Andrew.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have a healthy self image...Welcome!!!!
> 
> BTW did you bring the kool-aid?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least he used a little g.....
Click to expand...



Clearly, he was thinking with his big head when he made that choice.


----------



## Pop23

Connery said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have a healthy self image...Welcome!!!!
> 
> BTW did you bring the kool-aid?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he used a little g.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, he was thinking with his big head when he made that choice.
Click to expand...


Maybe he was keyboarding while looking in a mirror

He meant to register as Dog?


----------



## PixieStix

Pop23 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least he used a little g.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, he was thinking with his big head when he made that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe he was keyboarding while looking in a mirror
> 
> He meant to register as Dog?
Click to expand...


:you have great insight  He was admiring his greatness and made a blasphemous mistake


----------



## Pop23

PixieStix said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, he was thinking with his big head when he made that choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was keyboarding while looking in a mirror
> 
> He meant to register as Dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :you have great insight  He was admiring his greatness and made a blasphemous mistake
Click to expand...


Instead of walking on water and changing water into wine he sits, fetches and sniffs his own......


----------

